# Ordinateur inconnu dans la fenêtre "Partagés" du Finder



## jmos (27 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir, 
J'habite un immeuble à Paris et un simple "reniflage" par Airport des réseaux Wifi autour de moi m'en indique plus d'une dizaine, d'une force suffisante apparemment pour s'y connecter, même si la plupart sont verrouillés.
Depuis quelques jours, un ordinateur qui n'est ni le mien( MBP 2007 sous SL 10.6.4) ni celui de ma femme ( MBA à jour sous SL 10.6.4) apparaît dans la fenêtre "Partagés" du Finder.
Or j'ai pris un certain nombre de précautions- plus destinées à décourager que vraiment efficaces, je le sais- pour éviter une connexion intempestive sur mon réseau: pas de broadcast du SSID, filtrage par adresse Mac et clé WAP.
Or je constate ce phénomène lorsque je suis en déplacement professionnel et qu'il m'est nécessaire de me connecter sur le réseau Wifi d'une entreprise où d'un hôtel. En entreprise, je peux constater que ce sont les ordinateurs situés autour de moi dans la salle et qui sont effectivement sur le même réseau Wifi ( donc nous partageons bien la même connexion, sécurisée en plus...).

Donc, question pour les spécialistes réseau, est ce qu'un ordinateur voisin utilise ma connexion ? Ou bien, est ce que je détecte simplement celui d'un voisin, sans que celui-ci soit connecté sous mon réseau ?

Pour info, j'utilse une TC pour le réseau Wifi que j'ai paramétré avec Utilitaire Airport, il y a un certain temps, mais je suis à jour pour Airport.
Je constate peut-être un léger ralentissement de la connexion, mais je suis incapable de dire si cela vient du Wifi ou de mon FAI...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2010)

bonjour
l'usage est de poster dans des fils existants

et y en a
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/eleminer-un-pc-inconnu-de-partage-dans-finder-306177.html

ou avec la pédagogie P77
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/onglet-partages-inconnu-238020.html
etc


----------



## jmos (27 Juin 2010)

Ah désolé, je n'avais vu que le premier qui ne répondait pas au problème.

Et le second, non plus d'ailleurs: le réseau Wifi est sécurisé ( filtrage Mac activé, pas de broadcast du SSID et clé WAP) et la sécurité n'a jamais été désactivée. Je viens juste de revérifier.
Le partage de fichiers et le partage Web sont activés au niveau du réseau local ( eh oui, cela facilite le transfert avec le MBA de ma femme..)
Et je ne peux pas prendre ce serveur PC ( c'est ce qui est indiqué quand je fais recherches d'informations par clic droit ) pour l'éjecter du Finder....

Bon finalement, j'ai refait un réseau Wifi complet ( autre nom, autre clé, etc....). Redémarrage de la TC, et pouf, plus d'inconnu dans la fenêtre de gauche du Finder !!! Mais c'est un peu long et fastidieux....


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2010)

et bien alors en ce cas tu ajoutes "résolu"
( via le menu  outils de discussion en haut)


----------

